# follow up visit for anal warts



## sundaey (Apr 30, 2008)

hello everyone--
if a pt comes in for a f/u visit for anal warts, they have already had it destroyed and they come in 3 months later for a check up, the dr. documents that there are no recurrence, what do you code it as?

I was told that you can use the 078.10 dx code b/c that's what they came in for, but if the pt does not have any warts, why would you code them as still having it? there aren't any history codes that would apply, either.

any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## acbarnes (May 23, 2008)

We still code the established visit with 078.10 or 078.11. It is the chief complaint for the visit. It is the reason for the E/M even through the exam is w/o evidence of recurrence.


----------



## daniel (May 23, 2008)

Recommend using V67.59. follow up.
Some use this with the dx there following up on.
As such. 078.10, V67.59.

Being that this is usally a straight forward visit. Like a level Two.
I just use V67.59. Haven't had any problems getting paid on this.


Respectfully
daniel
cpc


----------

